# BMX-Cruiser



## Supernova (16. November 2003)

Wir haben von uns einen der brauch ein Dirtbike!
aber ein MTB ist für ihn zu teuer! und da er auch nur 1,52m groß ist viel mr ein, dass ja ein 24'' Cruiser Ideal ist!

da vielen mir die ein:
Felt Breed (alu) 399
KHE Cruiser 319
Haro Cruiser TR 2.2 379

nun meine Fragen:
hält der alu-cruiser ein wenig dirt, funbox und evtl. ein 1,5m drop in die schräge ab?
Was für reifen passen da rein? passen da nur solche schmalen cruiser reifen oder auch ein 2,35er highroller?
KAnn man da auch ohne probs. eine federgabel mit max. 80mm federweg fahren?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (17. November 2003)

Okay, jetzt langts echt, ich werde die FAQ in den nächsten Tagen hochladen ! 

SUCHFUNKTION bitte! Eigentlich brauch man die nichmal,man muss nur n bißchen weiter runterscrollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (17. November 2003)

Der soll sich ein BMX kaufen. Cruiser sind Racegeräte (bis auf ein paar pseudo-Ausnamhmen).


----------



## Bremerhavener© (17. November 2003)

Die FAQ ist jetzt online....lest sie euch durch und schickt mir ggf. Ergänzungen und Verbesserungen!

mfg,
Reik


----------



## crazy-spy (18. November 2003)

mal was anderes: Wie ist KHE wirklich? Taugt das was? Hab gehört, dass soll net das wahre sein, stimmt das? Wer kann mir was dazu sagen?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. November 2003)

KHE ist heute nicht mehr so die wirkliche Über-Firma, das war früher mal ganz anders...(unter anderem Jamie Bestwick ist mal für KHE gefahren!)...heute sind die Bikes eher unter dem Standard,was man sonst für gleiches Geld bekommt (mein subjektiver Eindruck, kann fast nie vernünftig auf den neuen KHE-Bikes fahren,fühlen sich einfach nicht gut an)...im Flatland Bereich hatte und hat KHE nach wie vor ein paar gute Sachen anzubieten,im Street,Ramp und Dirt-Bereich bin ich von den Produkten durchweg nicht begeistert.


----------



## crazy-spy (18. November 2003)

ah okay, weil ich mir nen cruiser zulegen wollte und da gibts ja den identiti von KHE recht günstig... was kannstn für 350e sonst noch empfehlen? Ist wie in deinen schönen FAQs für meine fahrtechnik und als übergang


----------



## Supernova (18. November 2003)

ich weiß aber immernoch nicht wie es mit der reifenfreiheit in den cruisern aussieht!?!


----------



## Gott0811 (18. November 2003)

also mal zum haro tr2.24
fahr den jetzt scho ungefähr a halbes jahr MIT federgabel (100mm) und es lässt sich sehr gut fahren

lenkwinkel geht auch noch in ordnung werd die gabel aber auf 80 oder 70mm runterschrauben weil ich 100mm einfach net brauch

a dmr moto sollt glaub ich reingehn
a kumpel von mir is so einer scho an der schweißnaht von oberer kettenstrebe und sitzrohr gebrochen
aber des war höchstwahrscheinlich eh nen materialfehler denn die hauptrohre sind aus 4130er cromo was meiner meinung nach scho a bissl was aushält 

kost komplett auch nur knappe 400 aber laufräder sind zimelich beschissen

anbei mal ein foto von meinem radl


----------



## ylfcm (19. November 2003)

imho is die gabel an dem rahmen die absolute vergewaltigung


----------



## kater (19. November 2003)

Stimmt und das Gusset am Oberrohr/Sattelstrebe erinnert mich an das hässliche Diamonback BMX Zeugs. Aber wenn es dir gefällt ist ja ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (19. November 2003)

> lenkwinkel geht auch noch in ordnung werd die gabel aber auf 80 oder 70mm runterschrauben weil ich 100mm einfach net brauch



sieht docj jeder blinde dass da MAX 70-80mm angebracht sind, also nichts wie kürzen


----------



## Gott0811 (20. November 2003)

was hab ich denn geschrieben? 

nur die geldlichen mittle fehlen momentan


----------



## Markus44 (21. November 2003)

Was is mit den Laufrädern denn net in Ordnung? Dauerhaltbarkeit?


----------



## Gott0811 (21. November 2003)

die felgen sind ziemlich billige alex irgendwas

haben noch net amal ne hohlkammer

gut wennst richtig sauber fährst sollten die scho halten aber meine hintere felge hat ich scho nach ca. nem monat zur chipsform verarbeitet


----------



## Benjo80 (5. Dezember 2003)

hi ,

ich hab mir am 3.November 2003 das Haro TR 24/2.1 4 Cruiser geholt.bin so etwa 20 kilometer damit gefahren, hab mir jetzt aber wieder meine alte knieverletzung zugezogen, un nu muss das operiert werden ;-(.

Deswegen kann ich eh net fahren die nächsten 4-5 monate...
also das bike ist top in ordnung, farbe ist so eine helle cremefarbe(haro nennt das Matt-Puffy  nur am sattel sind ein paar kratzer obendrauf, frag mich net woher hehe, ist aber ne kleinigkeit. ist noch ein neuer sigma tacha dran und so ein "ringelschloss" .Neupreis war 379,- Euro vor 1 monat, bei www.BigboySports.de kannst du dir das bike anschauen.Rechnung mit 2 Jahren Garantie liegt vor. ich sag mal wir koennten uns so auf ~ 310-330,- Euro einigen, kommt ganz drauf an wo wir uns treffen. schreib einfach an: [email protected] oder antworte hier im forum!

Wohne bei Koeln, also wenn jemand interesse hat,raum koeln, ruhrgebiet oder alles innerhalb 150 kilometern. hab nen audi A6 Offroad im moment geht schnell ehhe, mail mir!

gruss Ben


----------



## ChristophK (17. Dezember 2003)

Moin
Mein TR 2.24 is mir gestern gerissen 
Genau an der Schweißnaht am Wishbone.
Beim genauen hinschaun sieht man, daß beim schweißen wohl etwas zu lange draufgehalten wurde .
Naja. Hab bei WTP angerufen und werd den Rahmen einschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gott0811 (21. Dezember 2003)

hmm seltsam kumpel von mir is der an genau der stelle auch gebrochen

bin ma gespannt ob der bei mir auch dort reißt


----------



## ChristophK (21. Dezember 2003)

Und hat er ihn reklamiert bekommen?
DieJungs von WTP wirkten auf mich am Tel. ziemlich bockig.
Naja, werd ihn im januar einschicken.


----------



## Gott0811 (22. Dezember 2003)

er hat ihn kein halbes jahr gehabt und sie haben ihn NICHT umgetauscht!
frechheit eigentlich 

wen meinst du mit wtp?
we the people?


----------



## ChristophK (26. Dezember 2003)

jupp, die vertreiben die teile.
ich glaub dann werd ich mal zu zonenschein gehen, daß die mal ein auge auf die schweißnaht werfen, wo er gerissen ist und ein paar zeilen dazu schreiben. vielleicht macht das eindruck


----------



## Gott0811 (27. Dezember 2003)

hmm das würd ich bezweifeln das des was bringt
mein kumpel hat des ding ja auch sorgfältig fotografiert und des zu denen geschickt un sie haben ihn halt net umgetauscht was eigentlich scho ne ziemlich frechheit is


----------



## ChristophK (27. Dezember 2003)

hmm, am telefon ham die zu mir gesagt, daß wenn da irgendwelche kratzer am rahmen sind, die auf grinden zurückzuführen sind, kann ich ihn gleich zuhause behalten.
ist das vielleicht bei deinem kumpel der fall?
ansonsten gibt es ja eine gesetzlich vorgeschriebene gewährleistung von 2 jahren.
in meinem bekanntenkreis kam es auch schon vor, daß der hersteller oder händler bei rahmenbruch die rklamation verweigert hat. aber mit paragraphenklug*******rei und in einem fall sogar mit anwaltsandrohung ist es dann doch noch gut gegangen. nur nimmt sowas leider sehr viel zeit in anspruch


----------



## Gott0811 (27. Dezember 2003)

nein er ist keine meter damit gegrindet
er hat den riss an der selben stelle wie du
genau hinten am wishbone

des mit der gesetzlichen regelung is eh klar
fraglich is halt ob er dafür überhaupt die nerven hat
außerdem braucht des wie du gesagt hast scho sehr viel zeit


----------



## ChristophK (23. Januar 2004)

heute hat der typ von wtp angerufen um mir zu sagen, daß es "kein garantiefall ist, da es sich um einen einsteigerrahmen handelt und nicht für dirt geeignet ist". alles klar, also müssen jetzt alle günstigeren rahmen verarbeitungsfehler aufweisen.  als ich mit ihm über den zustand der schweißnaht und die gesetzliche gewährleistung diskutieren wollte wirkte er nicht sehr kompetent. vielleicht irgendein azubi oder so. aber die hören noch von mir  

ps: die haben mir auf kulanz den backtrail rahmen für 199 statt 250 euro angeboten. " mit dem kannste dann auch richtig dirt fahren" hat er gesagt.


----------



## Exfreeride (14. Juni 2004)

Hi !!

Hab ne frage an Gott0811   wie viel hat dasd komplet bike gekostet wil das rad mir auch mal kaufen http://www.bigboysports.de/katalog/bikes/harobikes2003/tr224.jpg 
 ist das richtige bike ???  und sag mal wo du dir die gabel gekauft hast 


MEINE ICQ:::209702409:::  melden bite


----------



## Gott0811 (14. Juni 2004)

auch wenns schon mehr als alt is 

ich hab ihn von bbs von denen auch der link is
preis steht doch dabei oder nicht  
ich hab 350 dafür bezahlt

gabel hat ich von bmo
gibts aber nich mehr soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exfreeride (15. Juni 2004)

danke schon gott0811 hast du icq ?? wen ja melde dich mal und der rahmen ist teure geworden er kostet 375   egal DANKE SCHÖN MELDE DICH PER ICQ WILL MICH MAL MIT DIR UNTERHALTEN WEN DU ICQ HASt


----------

